# A Frame towing



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I know this has been done to death on here but, I have seen so many national towing cars on a frames here in Spain, they are 
German, Dutch,,French and Brits all appear without issues, I wonder if the spanish police have relaxed their views on towing this way and yes we all realise it is not allowed in Spain all I am doing is pointing out my obsevations.

Ron


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe as it is not just the English/Scottish/Welsh/Irish doing it they turn a blind eye, as they do not want to loose tourists from Germany/Holland/Italy etc.

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Funny that we have come through France Netherlands Belgium Germany Austria Poland Czechoslovakia Hungary Croatia Montenegro Albania Greece Italy Sicily back into Italy south of France Spain and I haven't seen anybody towing a car with an A frame, a few with trailers with small cars on. And a lot with scooters hung on the back.

I must be driving with my eyes closed......


Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Like so many things (e.g. LPG filling problems in France) you only hear about it when it goes wrong and that includes A frames in Spain. There seems to be no doubt that the Spanish deem it illegal and drivers will be fined and told to disconnect if they are stopped. However large numbers of people with A frames appear not to get stopped so I guess it's a case of try your luck but be prepared for the worst if stopped.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Peter is correct. In the last year we have seen quite a few using A frames and spoken to two owners who said they were aware of the Spanish attitude to them but that they had been doing if for some years and not been stopped, Alan.


----------



## BR11SUE (Jul 9, 2013)

Having used an A-frame for a number of years towing a Citroen C1, we recently took the decision to purchase a new BJT twin axle car transporter trailer (and upgrade our small car) primarily because of the uncertainty of using the a-frame in Spain, Italy and also some parts of Germany. 

There are several pro's and con's but overall, I'm glad we made the change mainly because (in my opinion), towing the trailer feels safer than towing the car on an a-frame particularly under braking and more specifically, braking in heavy stop / start traffic conditions, e.g the Lyon peripherique.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Like most things re Traffico it is a purge thing.
At the moment the latest craze is to stop Spanish reg cars if the ITV (mot) sticker is in the wrong place on the screen.
A few months ago it was flat soled shoes.

The latest to emerge is not carrying a spare pair of specs if you are seen driving with specs on.
They may well get back to A frames.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Flat soled shoes??? What's that all about?

Cheeers

Dave


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> Flat soled shoes??? What's that all about?
> 
> Cheeers
> 
> Dave


If you are caught driving without a heel on your shoe you will be fined I won't even mention carrying a bank statement proving you have paid your insurance. Or switching off your engine while stopped on a main road, smoking during July August while your driving with your window open shall I go on ? No lets get back to A frames.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hogan, as a matter of interest, where should the ITV sticker be on the screen? Alan.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*Flat Soled Shoes*

Hi Hogan

I don't think you meant to say Flat Soled Shoes were banned in Spain as that would stop you driving in for example Trainers. You then referred to shoes without heels on them. The problem is Flip Flops where there is no back to the shoe behind the wearers heel.

I seem to recall someone being challenged for wearing Flip Flops when they got out the van but the problem was solved when it was pointed out the MH was right hand drive and the driver was appropriately shod.

Would not want to start a Flat Sole Shoe scare in Spain. Hehe

Doug


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Hogan, as a matter of interest, where should the ITV sticker be on the screen? Alan.


Top right corner as you look out of the car. Or top left looking in. If you make a mistake do NOT try to remove it. Just live with it for 12 months. They are not issuing fines just making a record of when the itv is due. Then they will stop you again to re check position. If you have been stopped before and they find it in the wrong place again it's a €300 fine up your swany.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have been told today that it is now legal to tow a car on a frame in spain it must be true as it was in the MMM Magazine earlier this year. :lol: 

Ron


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Never mind the A-frame wind-ups - I've already bought my trailer for the Smart 8) 

Back to the flat soled shoes

Is this mainly for residents or are tourists expected to know?

I usually drive in my Birkenstocks, which are sandals not shoes but do have a "footbed recess" unlike flip-flops which are totally flat.

Should I stop doing this and wear trainers - which will create "smelly foot syndrome"

What about driving barefoot?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

BR11SUE said:


> Having used an A-frame for a number of years towing a Citroen C1, we recently took the decision to purchase a new BJT twin axle car transporter trailer (and upgrade our small car) primarily because of the uncertainty of using the a-frame in Spain, Italy and also some parts of Germany.
> 
> There are several pro's and con's but overall, I'm glad we made the change mainly because (in my opinion), towing the trailer feels safer than towing the car on an a-frame particularly under braking and more specifically, braking in heavy stop / start traffic conditions, e.g the Lyon peripherique.


I found the opposite. I towed a trailer (single axle) for about 10 years with various Smart Cars on it. It was fairly stable, but moved to an A Frame 2 years ago which I find to be more stable and better braking. It is also so much easier to set up and use. I wish I had done it years ago. The a frame is the electronic type from Towbars 2 Towcars on an Abarth 500.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> Never mind the A-frame wind-ups - I've already bought my trailer for the Smart 8)
> 
> Back to the flat soled shoes
> 
> ...


Same law for locals and visitors. Ignorance of the laws are no excuse. 
You must have a heel on your shoe. The police park near bassura s to see what drivers are wearing when they get out. 
I will ask local police but fairly sure driving barefoot is a hanging offence


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> Never mind the A-frame wind-ups - I've already bought my trailer for the Smart 8)
> 
> Back to the flat soled shoes
> 
> ...


Hi this discussion was brought about to discuss the a frame not flaming flat shoes if you want to talk about that then create a discussion.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
As the original poster, question asker, I appreciate your frustration. As someone who is very interested in the factual answers I get frustrated sifting through the irrelevant answers. BUT conversations drift and develop, that is human nature and long may it continue. It keeps life interesting.
Now, does it matter what colour the flip flops are?
p-c


----------



## BR11SUE (Jul 9, 2013)

stewartwebr said:


> I found the opposite. I towed a trailer (single axle) for about 10 years with various Smart Cars on it. It was fairly stable, but moved to an A Frame 2 years ago which I find to be more stable and better braking. It is also so much easier to set up and use. I wish I had done it years ago. The a frame is the electronic type from Towbars 2 Towcars on an Abarth 500.


We just had the original car-a-tow set up and had this issue about a-frames being banned in Spain, Italy, Germany etc not arisen I may have looked into upgrading to an a-frame with more efficient / safer braking.

My wife was adamant that she would not drive the car abroad in the event we were forced to unhitch the a-frame by police .... and so we bought the trailer. Although, I wouldn't have gone for a single axle trailer because I think that twin axle trailers are far safer, e.g. in the event of a blow-out, and they ride much steadier at speed.

PS: We've recently fitted tyron bands to reduce the risk of losing control following a blow-out at speed.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Have you tried to/had to manoeuvre a twin axle trailer manually??

The single axle is a lot easier.

A Frame is easier still - when driving forward but reversing is nigh on impossible (in shoes, sandals or Flip Flops...)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## BR11SUE (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Dave,

Good point, but when I picked up the trailer for the first time, it was parked in a car showroom and therefore had to be manhandled out onto the forecourt. The salesman giving me the talk about the trailer showed me a 'trick' which was to raise the jockey wheel up to its highest setting which in turn lifts the front axle clear of the ground. 

As a result of this advice, I don't find manoeuvre-ing the empty trailer manually and single-handed at all difficult ...... unless trying to push / pull it uphill!!

Brian


----------



## Swanny (Nov 14, 2007)

BR11SUE said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> > I found the opposite. I towed a trailer (single axle) for about 10 years with various Smart Cars on it. It was fairly stable, but moved to an A Frame 2 years ago which I find to be more stable and better braking. It is also so much easier to set up and use. I wish I had done it years ago. The a frame is the electronic type from Towbars 2 Towcars on an Abarth 500.
> ...


Hi, that's a nice set up! Any tips for a soon to be tow'er of a 4mtr car? I'm off to look at trailers today at PRG Trailers. I'm thinking of a tilting trailer......any thoughts? I anted to get the shortest trailer I could to reduce the storage footprint but looks like it'll have to be a bed of 4.27mtrs as this the minimum for a tilting trailer. My van is 8.5 mtrs long also! Gulp!!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are 10m long and towing a car on a trailer, it's no great problem. You just need to remember your length when pulling out into traffic. I find that due to the tail swing on the van the trailer just follows pretty much in the wheel tracks of the van and does not cut corners as it would on a transit or the like where the tow bar is fairly close to the back axle.

Our trailer is a smidge narrower that the van which is great except that it's a little inconvenient not being able to see it when reversing in a straight line. I find I tend to zig zag a bit so I can see where it is, Alan.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

We have been in Spain for two weeks and a week in France with our A frame and not a problem. We was pulled over by police at toll coming out of Spain and I said to SWIMBO looks like your driving the toad but they never mentioned the A frame at all. Maybe they were looking for flip flops. 

Dill :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Dill said:


> We have been in Spain for two weeks and a week in France with our A frame and not a problem. We was pulled over by police at toll coming out of Spain and I said to SWIMBO looks like your driving the toad but they never mentioned the A frame at all. Maybe they were looking for flip flops.
> 
> Dill :lol: :lol:


Whereabouts in Spain did you go Dill? Did they say why they pulled you over?


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Gazzer we we drove from Santander to Playa Montroig in Costa Durada and up the coast in to France. 

The police pulled us over for a spot check that was all. They looked under the bonnet and in the garage, then sent us on our way. 

Regards

Dill


----------

